# [MW2+MW3] Gewaltiger Mausruckler des Todes of Doom + GTA(bf*ck)



## Capri187 (17. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Ich wurde vom gamesaktuell.de Forum hierher geleitet, habe mich umgeschaut und versuche hier - möglichst präzise - meine Frage zu platzieren. ^^

Ich habe nämlich folgendes Problem:

Nach einem Windows 8 Update (64bit) vor ein paar Tagen kann ich weder CoD MW2 noch MW3 spielen. Grund dafür sind Ruckler im Spiel, bzw. Menü sobald ich die Maus bewege. Ich habe bereits die Grafikkartentreiber gecheckt, das passt soweit. An der Hardware kanns auch nicht liegen, der PC ist erst knapp einen Monat alt und hat folgende Konfiguration:

Intel Core i7 4770k @ 3,5GHz (Unübertaktet)
Palit nVidia GTX 770 4GB
16 GB DDR3 RAM
250 GB SDD
2 TB HDD
Gigabyte H87-D3H

Also kurzum: Hardware vom Feinsten, die auch mit aktuellen Titeln, wie Bioshock Infinite und Far Cry 3, bzw. auch BF3 mit Links fertig wird.

MW2 und 3 liefen auch bereits einmal bevor ich den Rechner vor 2 Wochen neu aufgesetzt hatte, es müsste also (denke ich mal) am Windows Update liegen, wobei ja dann eigentlich alle Spiele irgendwie spinnen müssten...oder?

Wo ich gerade dabei bin, hab ich gleich noch eine Frage:

Ich habe mir GTA 4 besorgt und nach langem Hin und Her es sogar zum Laufen gebracht UND ich konnte sogar modden. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, dass das Spiel irgendwie nicht so richtig rund laufen will. Es wankt sehr stark zwischen 5-8 und 30-40 FPS (Ich hab bislang 3 Car Models eingefügt und iCEnhancer 2.1).

Liegt es an den Mods?

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten im Vorraus! Ich habe schon ausgiebig gegoogelt, aber leider nichts Treffendes gefunden, man verzeihe mir bitte, sollte ich etwas übersehen haben.

Gruß!


----------



## jamie (17. Juli 2013)

> Ich habe mir GTA 4 besorgt und nach langem Hin und Her es sogar zum Laufen gebracht UND ich konnte sogar modden. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, dass das Spiel irgendwie nicht so richtig rund laufen will. Es wankt sehr stark zwischen 5-8 und 30-40 FPS (Ich hab bislang 3 Car Models eingefügt und iCEnhancer 2.1).
> 
> Liegt es an den Mods?


Nimm die Mods wieder raus, teste und dann siehst du ob's an den Mods liegt. Sowas kann vorkommen, Ferndiagnose ist aber nur bedingt möglich. ;D


----------



## kero81 (17. Juli 2013)

GTA4 is einer der schlechtesten Port für den PC. Das ist nicht gemacht um "rund" zu laufen.  Interessant wäre zu wissen welche Maus Du hast...


----------



## Capri187 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich benutze eine Razer Imperator 2012. Die lief bislang immer rund, nur seit diesem komischen Windoof Update nemmer.


----------



## Forvert (4. August 2013)

Ich hab das selbe Problem bei Call of Duty MW2 & MW3 und ich weiß mir da langsam aber nimmer zu helfen.

meine Hardware:
Amd Phenom 955Be
Ati Hd 5770
4 Gb DDR3
und meine Maus ist die Ozone Smog


----------



## Sieben (4. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ob euch das helfen wird, aber es scheint einigen Leuten geholfen zu haben 

Original Antwort:

_"Don't give up! Try these things:

1) Turn on mouse smoothing
2) Turn down the DPI if your mouse allows it
3) Try the suggestion here 
4) Increase the priority of ipoint.exe or any mouse-related tasks running

You mentioned acceleration. What acceleration issue are you having, exactly? I turn it off. Nasty stuff."_

Zu Punkt 3: Hier How to fix (Aimlag) movement stuttering (englisch)

In dem Thread wird diese Seite für die Einstellungen verlinkt How turn off filterkeys (englisch)


----------



## Forvert (8. August 2013)

Das hat leider alles nichts geholfen


----------



## Capri187 (11. August 2013)

Das Problem besteht noch immer. Auch eine Komplett-Neuformatierung des PCs hat nichts genützt. Ich hab mir auch von nem Kumpel die LAN-Version des Spiels gezogen und das hat auch nix gebracht. Es muss also tatsächlich irgendein Problem mit Windows geben.

/E: Ich hab auch mal beim Steamsupport nachgefragt. Die ham mich dann mit nem Standardlink für Mausprobleme abgespeist, der absolut nichts mit der Schilderung meines Problems zu tun hatte ._.

/E2: Interessant wäre zu wissen ob es bei Black Ops 2 dieselben Probleme gibt, ansonsten hole ich mir nämlich einfach das...


----------



## Sieben (12. August 2013)

Hast du schon mal versucht eine andere Maus anzuschließen? Also sone 5€-Maus von Saitek oder Speedlink; bevor du viel Geld für ein weiteres Spiel ausgibst.


----------



## Forvert (12. August 2013)

Sieben schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal versucht eine andere Maus anzuschließen? Also sone 5€-Maus von Saitek oder Speedlink; bevor du viel Geld für ein weiteres Spiel ausgibst.


 Ich konnte das leider noch nicht ausprobieren. Aber es würde mich wudnern ich ahbd as Spiel schon gut ein 1/2 Jahr und bisher lief es problemlos.


----------

